# 7/24 Tulsa 2X MECA Hooters Car and Bike Show INDOORS



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

INDOOR SHOW!

Hooters Car & Bike Show
Expo Square, Tulsa OK
Car Audio | Car Toys Tulsa

Registration & Clinics @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 
A portion of proceeds benefit CancerSucks.com

See you there!


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

I plan on making it to spectate.


----------

